# El Conquistador, fit question



## older and slower (Apr 21, 2008)

A 2000 EC is for sale. Currently set up, it has a standover height of 33". Owner says adjusting the front shock, will lower standover to about 31". The front shock is a Stratos FR4-T (tandem model), 1-1/8" stearing tube, standard 101mm travel.

However, I have a 28" inseam and would like to have a, um, safer, standover height. Keep in mind this model of EC has a 16" bottom bracket.

Any suggestions or thoughts about making this bike fit me? 

I want to take my kids on some of the fireroads and tamer single track in the East Bay.

Thanks.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I've taken some liberties with standover height on my solo bikes, but never greater than my crotch clearance.

Knowing what I know so far on my limited time on the tandem, I wouldn't violate this. I spend a great deal of time standing over the frame stabilizing it while my wife gets settled on the back, and have had a handful of times where I've had to get my feet on the ground fast to catch the bike from falling over. Too big a chance for busting the boys with a sub-standard standover clearance, IMHO.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Have you fathered all the children you plan to?


----------



## ColoRider1 (May 28, 2005)

I wouldn't try it. On my first ECDM I bought it used and thought I could make it work, but ended up selling it and buying a new one. The new one I have Sherwood customize it with the a longer top tube and the seattube and standover of the 19" model and it is perfect.

You need to remember that on the tandem when you drop a foot to the trail you will have the stoker's weight to support and if they are leaning one way or another I would make sure that I wasn't up on my toes, but flat footed with a good base!

Good Luck!


----------

